
H1Bs are currently indentured slaves - throwaway82729
With premium processing suspended, most H1B employees regardless of how much they are paid or how qualified they are, are indentured slaves currently. I&#x27;ve 3 approved I-140s, 15 years of experience in the industry, make &gt;$500k&#x2F;yr and yet I cannot switch jobs right now. Suspending premium processing for cap-exempt employees is just ridiculous. There&#x27;s no progress on my green card for the last 7 years since I happen to be from a certain country. Going back to my country is not an option since my daughter is American. Painful existence.
======
danieltillett
Nobody earning $500k/yr is an indentured slave. If you are being serious and
not just trying to stir you need to stop, take a breath, and get some
perspective.

------
masonic

      make >$500k/yr
    

That does, at least, place you in the top quintile of slave compensation
worldwide.

~~~
throwaway82729
:). That's a positive way to look at it.

~~~
godot
Just curious, at that level of income (and presumably the savings that come
with it; you don't sound like an extravagant spender), there are probably a
good number of countries you can easily legally migrate to, if going back to
your home country isn't an option? I believe there are countries where if you
invest a house or business in, they let you become a legal permanent resident
there? (Perfectly understandable if you just prefer to stay in America though;
just a thought since you mentioned "painful existence" right now.)

[edit] This seems to be a good list of such countries:
[https://www.msn.com/en-in/money/realestate/30-countries-
wher...](https://www.msn.com/en-in/money/realestate/30-countries-where-buying-
a-home-also-gets-you-a-new-passport/ss-BBGpXVf)

------
corvallis
This is one of the most obnoxious posts I have ever read on HN. I'm actually
feeling a buildup of rage reading it.

First, there is never a justification for using the word 'slaves' in anything
but the literal context. Please be more cognizant of this country's history.

Of course going back to your country is an option. You are choosing not to
take it because you don't want to disrupt your daughter's life, either by
leaving her here or taking her there.

H1B was never meant to be an immigration visa or one that entitles you to
permanent residency. It is a "temporary worker" visa. Establishing family and
a life in the United States while on this visa, you take the risk that you may
have to disrupt this life at some point.

I think there are very few people, if any, who will be sympathetic to your
post seeing as how your income and current place of residence places you among
the wealthiest and most privileged people in the country and the world. If you
have been working for 15 years at even close to your current income, you may
be in a position to retire and live anywhere you want, with a very high
standard of living. At least, you can go work anywhere else and maintain a
high standard of living.

I have so much more I could say but... I can't even right now.*

*I finally understand what this phrase means. I have never used it before but I feel it suddenly and deeply after reading this post.

------
matt_the_bass
I don’t have many suggestions for you. Perhaps reach out to an immigration
lawyer? Peter Roberts is one you might consider. I haven’t used him, but he
does work for YC and posts regular AMA’s
([https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=proberts](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=proberts)).
He seems smart and offers good advice in the AMA’s.

I did also want to say that I feel for you. Clearly, you are type of immigrant
that the US should be searching for. At 500k you’re clearly adding value to
your employee. And if they couldn’t find a us person at that rate, obviously
you have highly valued skills. I’m sorry our system is broken.

I hired a few H1Bs in the past. They, as a whole, were great employees and
filled roles we couldn’t fill easily. Yes there is a lot of H1B abuse. But
that doesn’t mean we shouldn’t be welcoming skilled newcomers to a country
founded by immigrants.

------
1000units
It's hilarious that people are taking this thread seriously.

------
byebyetech
You need to take a trip to your home country and see conditions of poor people
there. You are basically mocking them when you say you are a slave who makes
$500k/year. Most people in your home country can't even imagine to make that
much in their 10 lifetimes. Have some perspective dude.

------
tlb
Context: [https://www.uscis.gov/news/uscis-extends-and-expands-
suspens...](https://www.uscis.gov/news/uscis-extends-and-expands-suspension-
premium-processing-h-1b-petitions-reduce-delays)

------
uptownfunk
You can sue for your green card, my friend did it, cost him a pretty penny,
but look into an immi lawyer. It’s not a guaranteed method, but it is at least
equal to and potentially greater than nothing..

------
txsoftwaredev
What is your question?

------
dominotw
American kids cannot go to India? Does india have dual citizenship?

~~~
redmaple
They can, but India doesn't have dual citizenship

~~~
dominotw
then how is OP a 'slave' if can simply move india. Slavery implies having no
control or freedom.

